# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  (closed) Voting Thread: Subclass Contest (34) - I read this in a book once.

## animorte

Subclass Contest XXXIV: _I read this in a book once._

*Voting Thread!*
*Remember, anybody can vote!* You don't need to have participated in the contest to vote here.

*Spoiler: Here are the rules!*
Show


List your top three subclass entry votes. (*#1* is worth 3 points. *#2* is worth 2 points. *#3* is worth 1 point.)You may not vote for your own entry.List your top two theme votes. (*#1* is worth 2 points. *#2* is worth 1 point.)The winner will be determined by most total points.In the event of a tie, the winner will be decided by most *#1* votes. If still tied and only one creator voted, that creator will be declared the winner. If both voted, the tie will stand.Creators can't edit the entries during the voting phase.


Creator
Entry
1st
2nd
3rd

BerzerkerUnit
Rogue Archetype: Web-Slinging Wall-Crawler


2

Damon_Tor
Sorcerous Origin: Psychokinetic
1
2
1

not_a_fish
Sorcerous Origin: Bitten by a Magic-Infused Spider
2



MutantDragon
Path of the Symbiote


1

Old Harry MTX
Monastic Tradition: Way of the Spider
2
1


Crim the Cold
Path of Bul-Kathos

1
1

animorte
Monk: Way of Ki-Blocking
1
1
1

Psyche
Roguish Archetype: Serial Killer

1
1

Ilerien
Martial Archetype: Faerie Knight
2
2
1




*Themes for the next contest:*
Theme
Description
1st
2nd

Calling Card
Anything you can summon however you like, or a deck of cards?
2
2

Hold My Ale
Drinking ale, playing pub games, or other similar concepts.
2
2

It Came From Beyond
Including space, the outer realms, or extra-planar.
1
1

Points For Everybody
Utilize some kind of point-system. It could be pre-existing or original.
1
1

Refine Mayhem
Find the peace in chaos or calm in the storm. Create permanent disfigurement or confusion.
1
1



Subclass Discussion Thread!

Deadline: *January 5th* will be the last day for the voting phase. This voting thread will close the following day and a new subclass contest will begin!

_Good luck everyone!_ May the best spidey *Entry* win!

----------


## not_a_fish

1. Monastic Tradition: Way of the Spider			
2. Path of Bul-Kathos			
3. Roguish Archetype: Serial Killer		

Themes:
1. Refine Mayhem
2. Calling Cards

----------


## Itsfrank

Hello again! Here's my votes!
1. Monk: way of ki blocking
2. Martial archetype: faerie knight
3. Path of bul kathos

Theme votes
1. Hold my ale
2. It came from beyond

----------


## MutantDragon

1. Monastic Tradition: Way of the Spider
2. Sorcerous Origin: Psychokinetic
3. Rogue Archetype: Web-Slinging Wall-Crawler


1. It Came From Beyond
2. Hold My Ale

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Subclass votes*
Faerie KnightPsychokineticWeb-Slinging Wall-Crawler

----------


## Old Harry MTX

Sorcerous Origin: PsychokineticFaerie KnightPath of the Symbiote

Themes:
Calling CardRefine Mayhem

----------


## Crim the Cold

1.) Sorcerous Origin: Bitten by a Magic-Infused Spider
2.) Monk: Way of Ki-Blocking
3.) Martial Archetype: Faerie Knight

Themes:
1.) Points For Everybody
2.) Hold My Ale

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

1.  Faerie Knight
2.  Way of the Spider
3. Way of Ki-Blocking

Next:
Calling Card
Points for Everybody

----------


## animorte

*Entry votes:*
1.) _Sorcerous Origin: Bitten by a Magic-Infused Spider_ - I appreciate the balancing of ability scores vs spells. Its another mechanic that I could definitely see being incorporated into the game.
2.) _Roguish Archetype: Serial Killer_ - This was very nicely done, ramping up the damage perfectly. I wouldnt restrict the ranged weapon of choice though, as long as its ranged.
3.) _Sorcerous Origin: Psychokinetic_ - A really cool representation of what this concept should look like. Take Repelling Blast and make an entire subclass out of it.

*Theme votes:*
1.) Hold My Ale
2.) Calling Card

----------


## animorte

Attention, fellow brewers and voters! In about 24 hours I will close this voting thread. Let's get in those last minute opinions folks!

----------


## animorte

The votes were spread all over the place!
- Two were tied for 3rd place with 6 points, not_a_fish and animorte.
- Two were tied for 2nd place with 8 points, Damon_Tor and Old Harry MTX.

_And our winner with 11 points is... Ilerien presenting the Martial Archetype: Faerie Knight_

I flipped a coin and the next Subclass Contest is  Hold My Ale!

_Calling Card is will show up in votes for the next theme._

----------

